# Mùa đông - mùa của những món ngon miệng và những lưu ý tránh việc tăng cân mất kiểm soát



## Vietcorset (17/1/19)

_Trời lạnh khiến chúng ta đói nhanh hơn nên thường tìm đồ ăn vặt để thỏa mãn chiếc bụng. Tuy nhiên nếu không chú ý những quy tắc thì cân nặng của bạn sẽ gặp tình trạng tăng cân mất kiểm soát._

Cứ vào mùa lạnh thì cơ thể của chúng ta sẽ cần nhiều năng lượng hơn để giữ ấm. Đồng thời để duy trì thân nhiệt luôn ổn định. Thêm vào đó nhiều người có tâm lý lười vận động hơn khi trời bắt đầu lạnh. Nên chuyện tăng cân nhanh là điều rất dễ xảy ra. Chính vì vậy bạn cần phải tuân theo một số nguyên tắc Việt Corset nêu dưới đây. Những nguyên tắc này sẽ giúp bạn không phải lo lắng về việc tăng cân mất kiểm soát vào mùa đông nữa.

*Uống nước ấm vào buổi sáng khi thức dậy*

_



_
_uống nước ấm vào buổi sáng giúp tránh việc tăng cân mất kiểm soát_​
Nhiều người vào trời lạnh nên thường rất ngại phải uống nước. Từ đó sẽ khiến cơ thể thiếu đi nguồn nước cần thiết. Thế nhưng nếu cơ thể không được cung cấp đủ nước thì các cơ quan sẽ hoạt động kém hiệu quả. Điều này sẽ khiến quá trình trao đổi chất diễn ra chậm hơn.
Lúc này bạn có thể duy trì thói quen uống nước ấm vào mỗi buổi sáng sau khi thức dậy. Bởi một cốc nước ấm lúc sáng sớm sẽ giúp tăng cường quá trình trao đổi chất. Và giúp đốt cháy calo dư thừa, hỗ trợ việc giảm cân hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đó việc uống nước ấm còn có tác dụng phá vỡ các mô mỡ. Chất béo dư thừa ngăn chặn tình trạng tăng cân mất kiểm soát vào mùa đông.

*Tiếp xúc với ánh nắng ấm vào sáng sớm*

_



_
_Ánh nắng sáng sớm giúp cải thiện việc tăng cân mất kiểm soát_​
Mặc dù mùa lạnh thường ít gặp nắng hơn. Nhưng bạn vẫn nên chủ động dậy sớm tắm nắng trước 8 giờ sáng để thu về nguồn vitamin D tự nhiên cho cơ thể. Nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng, vitamin D có tác dụng ngăn tình trạng tăng cân mất kiểm soát. Rất hiệu quả cho người thừa cân, béo phì.
Ngoài ra ánh nắng sớm của buổi sáng cũng chứa nồng độ serotonin trong não. Giúp cho bạn khỏe mạnh và năng động hơn. Nhờ vậy mà bạn cso thêm nhiều năng lượng để kích thích quá trình giảm cân lành mạnh.

*Rèn luyện đều đặn*

_



_
_gen nịt bụng latex giải quyết nỗi lo tăng cân mất kiểm soát_​
Do trời lạnh nên nhiều người thường ngại vận động. Từ đó khiến cơ thể chậm chạp, dư thừa năng lượng. Điều này là một trong những nguyên nhân sâu xa khiến bạn tăng cân mất kiểm soát. Do đó cho dù nhiệt độ có xuống thấp đến đâu. Bạn vẫn nên cố gắng đi tập đều đặn để đốt cháy lượng calo thừa trong cơ thể.

*Chú ý nhiều hơn trong việc ăn uống*
Vào mùa đông thì ăn cái gì cũng ngon miệng. Thế nên nếu không chú ý thì bạn có thể ăn uống vô tội vạ. Dễ dàng gặp tình trạng tăng cân mất kiểm soát. Để loại bỏ tình trạng này thì bjan nên thay đổi chế độ ăn của mình. Chỉnh sao cho hợp lý vào những ngày đông lạnh này. Đặc biệt nên tránh ăn đồ chiên rán chứa nhiều dầu mỡ. Thay vào đó bạn nên ăn đồ chứa ít calo và hạn chế tiêu thụ đồ ngọt. Giúp ngăn ngừa nguy cơ tính mỡ trong cơ thể.
Thêm nữa mùa đông có thể ăn thêm một chút đồ cay nữa. Nó sẽ giúp giữ ấm cơ thể và làm tăng quá trình trao đổi chất, đốt cháy nhiều calo hơn.

*Tránh việc ngủ nướng*
Mùa lạnh thì người ta thường hay ngủ nướng vào buổi sáng nhiều hơn. Tuy nhiên điều này dễ làm bạn ngủ quá giấc gây trì trệ cơ thể cả ngày. Do đó dù có lười đến đâu thì mùa đông cũng chỉ ngủ 8h một ngày. Không nên ngủ nướng vào buổi sáng.


----------

